# tankmates in non-filtered bowls



## smadi278 (Apr 13, 2008)

Hello Everyone,
I'm becoming addicted to my betta fish; I'm constantly trying to redecorate his bowl with ornaments.
When I bought the bowl I figured I'd keep it at just a single betta but now I really want to add something else in there so my question is:

1) Is it ok to add another fish in with the betta I have now or is a 2.5 gallon bowl designed to house only a single betta?

2) If it's ok to add fish, what types of fish can survive in a bowl without a filter?

Its looking like I'm going to be upgrading to a full-out aquarium soon. It is addictive.

Thanks All


----------



## Dtld9 (Feb 4, 2008)

2.5 gallons is already kind cramped with a beta, id just stick with just him in there.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

2.5 gallons is about the lower limit for one betta. I don't think you can add anymore fish. However, you could maybe try adding a couple of ghost shrimp. They're pretty good at cleaning up waste. The betta may or may not try to eat the shrimp, but they're only about $0.25 each, so you could just think of it as a special gourmet snack if he does eat them.


----------



## Dtld9 (Feb 4, 2008)

ghost shrimp will eat the leftover food but they will also create thier own waste, combined with the bettas waste in an unfiltered bowl is just asking for a mess.


----------



## key_555 (Mar 9, 2008)

also the bettas will eat the ghost shrimp


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Can you get a mini-filter for the tank? I like the whisper variety.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

:wink: You could purchase a ten gal. for approx. 10 bucks and a small sponge filter. this would give you a few options.


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

yea with the 2.5 gall i guess you could add a small mystery snail. that would always make things a little nice but yea if u want more for ur betta u need a tank upgrade


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

No snail unless there's a filter. Snails poo a LOT


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

oh lol i have a snail in my unflitered tank


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

Apple snails need 2.5 gals. on their own. They are poop machines! LOL. It would be too much to add an apple snail and a betta in a 2.5 gal. tank.

Go for the upgrade! LOL. You've got the beginnings of MTS (multiple tank syndrome.)


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

snails sometimes carry parasites...


----------

